# Problem mit Datenbankabfrage



## WaNNaBe (1. Jul 2009)

Huhu Java Comm...

Ich hätte da nen Problemchen für euch =)... Ich seh es leider nicht. Vllt deswegen weil ich schon zu lange druff geschaut hab. Aber vllt entdeckt ihr den Mini Fehler... hier der Code:


```
stmt.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO IFM_ERROR_CODES (ID, APPLICATION_ID, ERROR_NUMBER, COMPONENT, CLASSIFICATION, DESCRIPTION, SOLUTION, DATE_CREATED, LAST_UPDATE)VALUES ( 1,1,1, 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', sysdate, sysdate");
```

so das die Abfrage... auffen ersten Blick simpel... so... jetzt die Error Meldung:


```
Error Message : ORA-00917: Komma fehlt
```

jetzt die Tabelle...


```
CREATE TABLE IFM_ERROR_CODES
(
   ID decimal(15) PRIMARY KEY NOT NULL,
   APPLICATION_ID decimal(15) NOT NULL,
   ERROR_NUMBER decimal(15) NOT NULL,
   COMPONENT varchar2(256),
   CLASSIFICATION varchar2(256),
   DESCRIPTION varchar2(4000),
   SOLUTION varchar2(4000),
   DATE_CREATED date DEFAULT SYSDATE  NOT NULL,
   LAST_UPDATE date DEFAULT SYSDATE  NOT NULL
);
CREATE UNIQUE INDEX SYS_C0048971 ON IFM_ERROR_CODES(ID);
CREATE UNIQUE INDEX ERR_CODE_UIDX1 ON IFM_ERROR_CODES
(
  APPLICATION_ID,
  ERROR_NUMBER
);
```

So... vllt findet Ihr den Fehler... ich bin entweder zu dumm oder einfach nur Blind. Ich find Ihn nicht.

Dankeeeeschööön =)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2009)

> ( 1,1,1, 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', sysdate, sysdate");

"
?


----------



## WaNNaBe (1. Jul 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> > ( 1,1,1, 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', 'Muh', sysdate, sysdate");
> 
> "
> ?



jo das behebt schonmal den einen Fehler... und Danke schonmal ... (sag ja Blind^^)

jetzt kommt der nächste...


```
Error Message : ORA-02291: Verstoß gegen Constraint (DEHAPPMA.ERROR_CODE_APPL_FK). Übergeordn. Schlüssel nicht gefunden
```


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2009)

es gibt offensichtlich eine Constraint ERROR_CODE_APPL_FK (die du hier nicht gepostet hast),
die eine Referenz auf eine andere Klasse, etwa APPLICATION_ID, prüft, 
1 gibts nicht,

Konzept FK = Foreign Key bekannt?


----------

